# Feeders > Breeding Rats >  Not everyone is food

## HerpIsAhobby

I started breeding rats not long ago maybe 3 months or so but I find myself going into the basement and checking on them more and more.  I have my favorites and even decided that a few babies were going to be held back for breeding stock just because every time I open the bin they come to the front and want to play.  My wife told me this was going to happen but you better believe I won't be telling her she was right!  I'm also starting to get into rat genetics which is nice because when I'm not on the ball python morph calculator i'm working on rat punnet squares lol.  I'm sure i'll be posting pics here in a couple of weeks when my favorite ratty Carlos the cinnamon gets a little bigger.

----------


## bsash

I didn't think I would get that way with the rats either, but they are just too cute, and really do have their own personalities. Good luck to you! Maybe I will post pictures of a few of mine later.

----------


## jasbus

Heck, I raise the by the thousands... I still hold back cute ones, have  a few as pets, etc.
My kids both have a couple of tubs of "their" rats.
I can't remember a time when i didn't have at least one pet rat.  Great animals with great personality...

----------


## aldebono

They definitely are great and have their own personalities. I am proud to raise my own feeders because I know they are getting top notch care. 

It was funny, the first month I had them, everyone was so scared and wouldn't dream of coming to the front of the bin. Now, literally everyone is lined up for treats. The crinkle of a plastic bag use to scare the heck out of them, now they know its yogurt drops!

----------


## snakesRkewl

Ratty's are awesome  :Very Happy:

----------

_aldebono_ (12-09-2011),_meowmeowkazoo_ (12-09-2011)

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

> Ratty's are awesome


Oh for CUTE!  :Very Happy: 

Yeah, rats are awesome by themselves. And their genetics are fun to work with, especially because you can see the results so quickly. I am currently breeding Rex and Siamese, hoping to start a blue Rex line and of course a Siamese Rex line.  :Razz:

----------

snakesRkewl (12-17-2011)

----------


## HerpIsAhobby

At least I know I'm not alone  :Good Job:   That is one cute little guy you got right there.  After I posted this thread I went back down to check on them again and found a mommy rat who gave birth to 23 little ones!  The dad was a dumbo and mommy was a siamese.

----------

snakesRkewl (12-17-2011)

----------


## aldebono

Nope, you're not alone. I love my rats, plain and simple. 

Congrats for some double hets!

----------


## oliverstwist

I have five pets  :Smile:  and I tell myself ill use some baby's as food. But my moms and dads are here till death!

----------


## Sama

Nope, your definitly not alone. I still love my mice but my rats are awesome.

----------


## wendhend

I started breeding fancy rats for snake food with no idea that they would actually make nice pets. My kids got really attached to them, and then I did as well. Certain ones are definitely not food! I think the same fascination that those of us who like to breed fancy snake morphs have extends to selectively breeding the fancy rodents as well..... and it's so much faster to produce your desired looks!

----------

snakesRkewl (12-17-2011)

----------


## satomi325

I'm with you!
For me, about half are food. The other half are hold backs and personal pets. And the super fancy ones are sold as pets.

----------


## wolfy-hound

I find myself looking at the feeder babies and going "Hmmm, you know I WILL need a new male for the next bin of girls.... I should keep you too..."

I do have quite a few holdbacks right now, from "nearly ready to breed" to newly weaned babies. It is extremely satisfying to feed off rats I raised myself, even if they are a TON of work. But I enjoy the rats a lot and I'll often have my favorites out or be giving out the sunflower seeds. So far the one treat I've found everyone goes for is sunflower seeds. Many won't touch yogurt drops, and some don't like the dried cranberries or pomergrate.

I was thinking of getting some banana chips too. Any other treats?

And I've been holding back blues a lot and dumbos. And of course siamese. I should try to get some decent pics of the rats soon. I have issues getting them to sit still enough for pictures.

----------


## Missy King

it must be hard to do live feeds *lol* i do fine with frozen, no prob. even the guinea pigs and rabbits...had a pet rabbit as a kid, and had 4 different rats growing up. I taught each rat to jump through a hoop, walk a tightrope, and come when called! They're pretty smart.

I don't really care for mice that much though. I tried to breed them when i had my packman frogs some years ago, and they are just so stinky. i did NOT get attached to the mice *lol*

----------


## FkNdRk

As far as treats go, the two favorites among my ratties are grapes and honey nut cherrios! They love em.

----------


## KevinK

I couldn't agree more. I have a male that I have grown very attached to. He actually licks my hand! His favorite treats are honey roasted peanuts.

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

> I find myself looking at the feeder babies and going "Hmmm, you know I WILL need a new male for the next bin of girls.... I should keep you too..."
> 
> I do have quite a few holdbacks right now, from "nearly ready to breed" to newly weaned babies. It is extremely satisfying to feed off rats I raised myself, even if they are a TON of work. But I enjoy the rats a lot and I'll often have my favorites out or be giving out the sunflower seeds. So far the one treat I've found everyone goes for is sunflower seeds. Many won't touch yogurt drops, and some don't like the dried cranberries or pomergrate.
> 
> I was thinking of getting some banana chips too. Any other treats?
> 
> And I've been holding back blues a lot and dumbos. And of course siamese. I should try to get some decent pics of the rats soon. I have issues getting them to sit still enough for pictures.


Banana chips are a huge favorite here. They also love dehydrated apple slices and dog biscuits. Dog biscuits are top of the list I think, lol. They get very possessive of the biscuits.

I give the pregnant moms boiled eggs sometimes, and that's another treat they really enjoy.

They also get leftover cooked rice since my husband hates leftovers.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Bits of fish and pieces of cucumber are popular as well. They seem to prefer cucumber over other vegetables.

Dark chocolate is not the most popular, but it helps with breathing difficulties. Mushrooms are also not their FAVORITE, but they help prevent tumors/cancer.

----------


## Skittles1101

My pet rat Lucky was _supposed_ to be food  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I got him as a pup, with his eyes closed an all, put him in with my picky snake only to find out that she prefers live MICE. He survived the night, and I didn't have the heart to kill him, so I kept him and even got up 3 times a night to bottle feed him every three hours. Now he's a big fat happy rat, and by far the sweetest guy ever. He thinks I'm his momma, so he's super social lol. Love him  :Love:

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (12-17-2011),snakesRkewl (12-17-2011)

----------


## snakesRkewl

If there's anything rats love to eat it's cereals, almost any kind of cereal  :Razz: 

And of course americans favorite "bad for you food" is a ratty's favorite bad for them snack...

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (12-18-2011)

----------


## Annageckos

My rats love dandelion greens and collared greens. I grow them for my bearded dragon, and the collards are still doing well outside and it is almost January. They also love popcorn and crackers. Especially cinnamon and sugar ritz crackers.

----------

